# Does Bass Pro Ever have sales/coupons on kayaks?



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm looking at getting the ascend d10 from bass pro, but I'm in no hurry so I thought I'd see if it ever went on sale. If not, do they ever have coupons that can be used? I tried looking around online but couldn't find anything.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

End of the season when they clear out last years models sometimes they have a sale. Its hit or miss though.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

If you are a BP rewards card member you get coupons for occasional discounts. Doesn't happen but maybe 4 to 6x a year.

I wait for those to come in the mail and go shoppin!

BPS isnt the cheapest place to go though. Around here, D&D Outfitters in Forest Park has absolutely the best prices I've found anywhere. Dont think they carry the Ascend though.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ascend is now a bass pro product. BPS occasionally has boat sales and the go on sale then. Dick's sporting goods just had a boat sale. I got my F&S eagle talon for $150 off plus 15% off of a paddle and PFD.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

